# Length of nails on a spoo?



## murphys (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi,

I'm learning to dremel Fritz' nails but not sure how short they should be. 

I'm taking off a little at a time each week but we can still hear him walk on the wooden floors. Should we be able to? Or should they be shorter?

What is the correct length for nails on a spoo?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

I don't have any good close up poodle Pics, hopefully some one does. But you keep dremmeling weekly to get that quick to draw back, you should be able to move to a 4 week rotation eventually, though I like to clip then dremmel at 4 weeks. Pics are of same dog that was coming every 2 weeks to get nails back. Then they slacked and have gotten longer again.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Molly's nails when I first started dremmeling were quite long. I started doing them every week when I bathed her and now they stay quite short ! And NO, you should not hear them clicking on the floor! Just do a little each week until they are 'level with the pad' is the 'rule of thumb' Pictures show where I started and now how they are! :five:


----------



## murphys (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks for confirming what I thought. I shouldn't hear the click click click of those nails hitting the hardwood floors. I'll keep at it till there is silence, a little at a time. 

The pictures really helped. 

Thank you.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I keep my mpoo's nails dremelled to this length. I never hear him coming--no _click, click_ of nails on the hardwood or tiled floors. Chagall doesn't wear a collar with jingling tags on it indoors so he can really sneak up me.  (Pretty Molly wins for best pedicure, paws down!):beauty:


----------

